
The Magical Number Seven, Plus or Minus Two (1956) - chsasank
https://chsasank.github.io/classic_papers/magic-number-seven.html
======
chsasank
This is a classic 1956 paper marrying information theory and psychology. Easy
read yet cited 33000 (!) times.

Preview:

Humans 1\. have limited judgement 2\. have limited memory 3\. use recursion to
process so much information

NOTE: This is not my article. This is a classic paper originally published by
George A. Miller in The Psychological Review, 1956. Blue
highlights/annotations are my own.

